# Welche Wathose ?



## Toni1993 (20. Juni 2010)

Moin ! 
Ich will mir noch vor meinen Urlaub in Schweden eine neue Wathose kaufen.
Ich schwanke zwischen der " VISION Gillie " und der " VISION Ikon Zip ".
Nun weiß ich nicht welche der beiden ich nehmen sollte ... als  Schüler musst ich lange sparen , um mir jetzt endlich eine gute Atmungsaktive  Wathose zu kaufen , um so mehr wichtig ist es mir natürlich , dass ich die richtige wähle.
der Preis ist in diesem fall nicht so entscheidend , da es bei unserem Händler sie hier zum gleichen Preis gibt .

das ist der link zu den Hosen :

http://www.visionflyfishing.com/page.php?page_id=262&c=34

Velen Dank 
mfg Toni


----------



## ArcticChar80 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Wathose ?*

Scierra hat auch relativ gute für wenig Geld.


----------



## Blauzahn (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Wathose ?*

Hallo,
falls du keinen Wert auf einen Markennamen legst, empfehle ich dir die Atmungsaktive von Ocean
Diese nutze ich nun die zweite Saison und bin äusserst zufrieden damit.

Mittagsgruß,
René


----------



## Toni1993 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Wathose ?*

Danke  ja, ich lege schon wert darauf, dass es eine Vision ist


----------



## Toni1993 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Wathose ?*

Ich habe über die Gillie ein Testbericht gelesen:

http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/gillie.html

hört sich ja super an ... aber mir persönlich gefällt das optische bei der Ikon Zip besser.
Außerdem ist der  Reißverschluss ziemlich vorteilhaft beim Wasserlassen... 
Was denkt ihr ...


----------



## gezz (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Wathose ?*

Hi,

ich trage zwar eine Simms, kann also zur Qualität der Hosen nichts sagen, kann dir aber vielleicht dennoch eine Anregung geben: Ich persönlich liebe es mit wenig Ballast ans Wasser zu gehen. Von daher bin ich sehr froh, das meine Hose über sehr viele Taschen und somit Stauraum verfügt. Im Sommer muss ich keine extra Brust- oder Bautasche und auch keine Weste mit mir rumschleüüen und habe dennoch alles wichtige (2-3 Fliegendosen, Vorfachtasche, Vorfachspulen, Clip, Löseschere, Fett und Amadou) dabei, organisiert und direkt griffbereit habe. Ein Reißverschluss ist zwar schön und gut, aber auf die 2 Minuten kommt es mir nicht an. Viel wichtiger finde ich es, sich leicht und bequem im Wasser bewegen zu können. Ich würde dir daher ganz klar zur Version OHNE Reißverschluss, dafür aber mit den extra Taschen raten!

Viele Grüße,
Alex


----------



## felix181 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Wathose ?*



Toni1993 schrieb:


> Ich habe über die Gillie ein Testbericht gelesen:
> 
> http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/gillie.html
> 
> ...


Bei den "Tests" dort hören sich 99% aller Produkte super an - das hat nicht viel zu sagen bis gar nichts zu sagen, also verlass Dich nur nicht darauf...

Ich hatte eine Vision Wathose (ich glaube es war eine "Extreme") und nach einem Jahr oder 15 mal tragen war der Neoprenfüssling auf einer Seite an der Ferse undicht...
Zwar kann es durchaus sein, dass das einfach Pech war, aber ich habe trotzdem die Marke gewechselt und nun eine Orvis im Einsatz (Kostenpunkt waren etwa 310 Euro). 

Von einem Angelkollegen habe ich aber einen (hoffentlich) guten Tipp bekommen: 
Vor dem ersten Einsatz habe ich daher die Nähte beider Neoprenfüsslinge mit Aquaseal Kleber bestrichen - angeblich soll das die Dichtheit auf Jahre erhöhen. Bestätigen kann ich das natürlich noch nicht, aber irgendwie erscheint es als kein schlechter Tipp und im Vergleich zur Hose sind die einmaligen Kleberkosten ja auch nicht übertrieben hoch - meist ist ausserdem ja sagar ein Kleber bei den Visionhosen dabei...


----------



## antonio (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Wathose ?*



felix181 schrieb:


> Bei den "Tests" dort hören sich 99% aller Produkte super an - das hat nicht viel zu sagen bis gar nichts zu sagen, also verlass Dich nur nicht darauf...
> 
> Ich hatte eine Vision Wathose (ich glaube es war eine "Extreme") und nach einem Jahr oder 15 mal tragen war der Neoprenfüssling auf einer Seite an der Ferse undicht...
> Zwar kann es durchaus sein, dass das einfach Pech war, aber ich habe trotzdem die Marke gewechselt und nun eine Orvis im Einsatz (Kostenpunkt waren etwa 310 Euro).
> ...



hab meine vision seit vier jahren und bislang alles 1a.
die füßlinge gehen meißt kaputt(bei allen marken), wenn sich nen steinchen oder ähnliches im schuh befindet.
deswegen vor dem anziehen immer nachgucken.
taschen reißverschlüsse usw. an/in den hosen sind immer zusätzliche schwachstellen, die man nicht haben muß.
und selbst im sommer ists kein problem ohne taschen in der hose mit ner vernünftigen weste.

antonio


----------



## felix181 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Wathose ?*



antonio schrieb:


> hab meine vision seit vier jahren und bislang alles 1a.
> die füßlinge gehen meißt kaputt(bei allen marken), wenn sich nen steinchen oder ähnliches im schuh befindet.
> deswegen vor dem anziehen immer nachgucken.


Ich sag ja, kann durchaus nur ein Einzelfall sein.
Ich hatte aber immer zusätzlichStoffsocken über den Füsslingen an und auch auf Steine geachtet.
Manchmal hat man halt Pech mit einem Produkt!


----------



## Tench 01 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Wathose ?*

Dafür gibt es eine Art Gamasche die man überziehen kann um das eindringen von Steinen vorzubeugen.Trage seit dieser Saison eine Patagonia einfach Spitze nie wieser Neopren!


----------



## antonio (8. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Wathose ?*



Toni1993 schrieb:


> Ich habe über die Gillie ein Testbericht gelesen:
> 
> http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/gillie.html
> 
> ...



der reißverschluß ist aber auch ne schwachstelle.

antonio


----------



## gerätenarr (11. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Wathose ?*

Gut ,...für wenig Geld! |wavey: http://www.shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php/info/p968_Milestone-atmunksaktive-Wathose.html


----------

